# Eye Setting



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

(If I were savvy enough, I'd have made this photo larger so you can see it better. Feel free to do that if you'd like) 

I was talking with someone about the back corner of the eye. The topic was about shape. 

After spending a lot of time getting the eye to look just the way you want it, you turn your attention to sewing up the incision. When you finish with that you re-check the eye set, only to find all that cinching and pulling you did while sewing has totally screwed up all your hard work. 

I use a T-pin on the top of the white eye ring to hold the skin from shifting when adjusting the antler burrs. Then a row of insect pins behind the eye. This is the problem area.This row of pins prevents the skin from moving while sewing! When your done setting the eye, you want to slightly over compress the skin in this area! (back corner) Then pin it, to hold it there. It's going to shrink as it drys. If the skin is already a "perfect set" when wet, it won't be by the time it finishes drying, that the reason for "over compressing." If you look close enough (at enlarged photo)you can see the skin is "compressed" where the brown color is at the back edge.

Hoped that better explained it.

Mitch

ps, I'd like to thank the Little River band of Ottawa's for the kindly donation from their casino. The proceeds of which got me this new camera! 

Mitch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

HHmmmm,,, I never had the eye move when sewing. The back of the eye pulling means that the rack is set to far back or to high. I never have to cinch a seam together very often, except last week I had a T cut not want to go together between the burrs. Do deer have that point or corner on the back side as you have it in the photo?
I use Zero pins. Shrink happens, so I "under set" the lids so that they dry to the finished size I want. As much as we are buds here, I got to toss the red flag at ya.  If you have to yank and pull to get the sewing done,, you need to change your form ordering diet.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

I gotta go with Mitch on this one, I also use pins but not needed every time, more of a saftey thing, I see more problems on the tight manikins, so Paul also has a good point, I struggle at times getting that perfect fit, it really depends on whose manikin I ordered. I talked to Phil (Tax at Makenzie) about this he says always use the B measurement and make sure you get that nose to eye, because the others are just too different per diff manikin sculp.

Just my opinion!

Mark

PS- Nice looking eye Mitch!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Paul,
I'm always open to new methods and ideas. 
Got any photos to better show us/me how your doing that?

Thanks 

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's my live deer reference photo I use..looks pretty close to me...where am I screwing up? (Again, wish I knew how to enlarge the photos.)

Mitch


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Mitch, 

what I do is sew up my y cut first around the burs before I sent my eyes and mouth, this way I can have all the skin I need in the front and around the eyes and just taxy it around. I will use 3 pins in the cornor of the eye around the tear duct. 

I guess this might depend on the cut thought the 7 or y. 

good luck


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Great idea BigBuck, Start at the back and work forward. There you go Mitch.


----------

